# Hakko 936 and Clones. Differences.



## S3am

Hello. Sometimes people asking about Hakko clones (there are some treads on this forum, I know). 
 Today got my Quick ESD 969 Soldering station. It was the only soldering station, which was looking totaly like Hakko (on pictures), so I ordered this. The price was about 85$, when Original Hakko costs about 200$ in Russia.
 So, here are some photos:














 And I'd like to ask some Hakko owners to open plastic case and make inner photos. I wiil make photos of mine tomorrow.


----------



## linuxworks

why buy a hakko when you can get the upgraded

 QUACK-O!







 hahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 found in one of my flicker contacts' photos


----------



## S3am

I just want to know what are the differences and need photos of 936


----------



## SiBurning

I'll show you mine if you show me yours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seems too risky to pry the cover off the board.


----------



## Spasticteapot

The Aoyue irons are endorsed by SparkFun, which is high praise indeed.


----------



## sachu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Spasticteapot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Aoyue irons are endorsed by SparkFun, which is high praise indeed._

 

I love my Aoyue 936. Brilliant iron for 40$.


----------



## Juaquin

I have the CSI Station 2 (the digital display one) and I love it. I don't have the real Hakko or any other clones to compare it to, but I have no complaints.


----------



## Emooze

Mines at my apartment but I can attest to the fact that the Hakko looks identical down to the font they used.


----------



## linuxworks

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Juaquin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have the CSI Station 2 (the digital display one) and I love it. I don't have the real Hakko or any other clones to compare it to, but I have no complaints._

 

I have the same one (csi digital). I complained about it being really intermittant. it was the heating element! I found the spare they included in the csi box and with some MAJOR effort (solder does NOT want to stick to the wiring on the heating element) I was able to remove the old element from the pencil and replace it with a new one. I build a 3 board b22 with this 'crummy iron' and it worked just fine after its element swap.

 the electronics were fine. they were probably ALWAYS fine. but I didn't know and I was seeing the digital display 'wink out' every now and then. I replaced the pot inside figuring it might be that but it really wasn't (now that I know its the heater).

 the key is the pencil.

 what WOULD be great is the digital station with a real hakko pencil. that would be the best of both worlds.

 for now, my csi works ok. I still prefer my digital weller (more safety features). but the csi is ok for the price, to be sure.


----------



## nullstring

I have one from MPJA. Works like a charm =).


----------



## S3am

*SiBurning*
 Thank You.

 Here is mine:













 As you can see it is not Clone. PCB are totaly different and Quick use china parts, when hakko use some brand-named (Power resistor looks like Matsush1ta, Blue cap - I think panasonic or Nichicon VX, and pot in Hakko looks like green Alps). So Quick 969 is just a GOOD fake


----------



## SiBurning

However you define clone, it's certainly designed to look just like the Hakko, even the outer cardboard box looks similar.

 Are the tips interchangeable? That would mean the head unit is also the same. Beyond that, we'd have to test them for things like temperature stability, thermal capacity, to-ground resistance, and how they solder. How long they last is probably something we'll never really know for sure.


----------



## nullstring

The tips are suppose to be interchangeable based on reports elsewhere in the forum.

 I have some tips on the way. Hopefully they'll work.


----------



## Spasticteapot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sachu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I love my Aoyue 936. Brilliant iron for 40$._

 

Where'd you get it?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SiBurning* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Beyond that, we'd have to test them for things like temperature stability, thermal capacity, to-ground resistance, and how they solder. How long they last is probably something we'll never really know for sure._

 

SparkFun's been using the Aoyues commercially for some time now. As such, I think we can be assured that they're reliable and work fairly well.


----------



## scompton

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Spasticteapot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Where'd you get it?_

 

Google is your friend Aoyue 936 - Google Search

 I've been considering buying one. I have a 15W Hakko iron now that's fine for most things, but occasionally I could use something that gets hotter.


----------



## Spasticteapot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scompton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Google is your friend Aoyue 936 - Google Search_

 

Ah - $40 + shipping.

 I'm looking at the Aoyue 937+. Aside from the snazzy digital display, it's also got a 45W heating element, versus the 35W in the 936. For another $10, it looks like a nice price.

 Also, there's a good deal on Vellemans at the local radio shack - IIRC, they're down to $65 for the fancy LCD temperature-regulated model. Is anyone familiar with these?


----------



## S3am

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SiBurning* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are the tips interchangeable?_

 

Yes. Seems like iron is the clone of Hakko, and I believe that Hakko tips are supported.


----------



## SiBurning

It's worth questioning....

 There's several of these hakko clones, or just one with different names. They might not all be the same.


----------



## tomb

Fry's has sold the Hakko 936 at $50 from time-to-time. The ones I've talked to who have been able to compare the clone with the real thing - the clones get hot in the handle, the Hakko stays cool.


----------



## nullstring

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tomb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Fry's has sold the Hakko 936 at $50 from time-to-time. The ones I've talked to who have been able to compare the clone with the real thing - the clones get hot in the handle, the Hakko stays cool._

 

yeah, thats true. But it's hardly a big deal. It gets warm in the handle.. not really hot.

 Certainly not worth the extra $40 or so to get a real one.

 course, if I had a change to buy one at $50.. and I didn't already have the clone, I'd be all over it.

 Though... if the real thing has a nice warranty, it might be worth it. I do already have tips that should work for it anyway.


----------



## Spasticteapot

Does anyone here have any familiarity with the Velleman/RadioShack irons?


----------



## SiBurning

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Spasticteapot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does anyone here have any familiarity with the Velleman/RadioShack irons?_

 

Radio Shack and poor quality are synonymous. Best go elsewhere.


----------



## Juaquin

FWIW, I've never had a problem with handle heat on my CSI clone but I can't speak for all of them. I suspect the main difference is quality of the PCB/components and perhaps the heating element.


----------



## qusp

yes well I can confirm the ayoue elements are different and not in a pleasant way. this does not compare directly because I bought an ayoue 950 set of hot tweezers. I have a hakko 936 that I use heavily every day and never have had any problem with it whatsoever; I change tips many times a day. 

 the tweezers however turned up and had the large tips installed and I wanted to use the fine tips for the first job. I managed to change one side without issue, but the other side was wedged on there pretty good, like the manufacturing tolerances were out. so I tried to gently coax it off the way I would with the hakko if its still hot and it wouldnt budge, I tried again but with a tiny bit of twisting (again a method that works without fail on the hakko) with my fingers and the element crumbled and the end of it remained in the tip. I used a minimum of force, really gently. so I didnt even get to use mine before it was damaged due to manufacture defect. the element appears to be lighter and less dense, generally of poorer quality than the hakko, the pot also has a cheaper feel about it. 

 I contacted the seller and he tried to blame it on me; saying I obviously didnt follow the instructions properly because I didnt read the manual before changing the tips lol. i'm sorry, but I dont know about you. after many hundreds of tip changes on the hakko I think i'm pretty ready to do this without reading the manual. its the same process exactly.

 so i've ordered a new element from elsewhere and in the meantime i'm using it with one large tip and one fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 takes much longer to heat up on that side, but its still useable in a rudimentary way.

 so I wont be buying ayoue again. If you shop around its only a matter of a small saving really anyway and for me, not worth the trouble it caused.


----------



## regal

Had an Aoyue last 2 weeks, threw it in the trash and bought a Hakko which has been working great for 2 years, just whish I knew where to buy tips for it cheap.


----------



## MisterX

eBay. 

 Here are a few examples: 

Soldering solder Iron Tip For Hakko 936 900M-T-B - eBay (item 300329200903 end time Jan-05-10 16:55:44 PST)
Soldering solder Iron Tip For Hakko 936 900M-T-0.8C - eBay (item 300329411809 end time Jan-06-10 14:44:37 PST)
For Hakko, 900M 2.4D, 3C,K,2C,B,1C, and I TIPS - eBay (item 370306537445 end time Jan-12-10 23:10:15 PST)


----------



## Magsy

I have a 'Gordak 936' which just looks like the Hakko or the one on page 1 of this thread.

 I've had it nearly three years and it has been faultless. The pencil does get a little warm towards the front and I assumed this was normal but maybe it is a clone issue. In use it is not a problem, I've spent 5hrs+ with it in my hand no issues.

 Just built a 4 board Beta 22 and a Sigma 22 without issue, works really well and appears to take the Hakko tips.


----------



## TheShaman

I was looking at the Gordak unit as well..
 There is an ebay seller who describes Gordak Industrial Tools as an "Industrial Sister Company to Hakko" (whatever that means).
 He also sells original Hakko 936 units as well as the Gordak 936A (60W version of the 936)!


----------



## darklegion

There are some 220V Hakko 936 stations (110V available as well) going on ebay from the seller theartictrader_com here:
HAKKO 936 ESD SAFE Iron Solder Station 10 tips 220V new - eBay, Other, Radio Control Control Line, Toys Hobbies. (end time 10-Feb-10 05:04:06 AEDST)

 I assume these are fake? Doesn't seem likely that they are real, but it's a good price if so.


----------



## TheShaman

Read this thread. All you need to know about the arctictrader...


----------



## darklegion

Thanks, that thread has confirmed my suspicions.
 On a related note there is the new model Hakko fx-888, but all I could find about it is here:
Silicon Chip Online - Review: Hakko's FX-888 SMD-Safe Soldering Station

 It's behind a pay wall so you can't see the whole article, but the summary suggests that it is an improved version of the 936.However, it's more expensive than the 936, and looks horribly ugly.Anybody used this model?


----------



## TheShaman

On the Hakko website there was a comparison of 936 and *it's replacement*, the 888. 
 It seems like an improvement of an already great product. 

 I think that, for the time being, it's not available in the US (the 936 isn't officially discontinued there yet). 
 Try the European website for more info.


----------



## darklegion

Yeah, I'm in Australia and it's available here for around 160-180AUD. However, there is also the Goot rx-711as for around $180AUD with postage from GOOT RX-711AS Temperature Controlled Lead-free Soldering Station.The Goot station retails for $250-300 AUD here, however, this is because the local retailers seem to be pretending that .5 AUD = 1 USD even though it's closer to .9 AUD = 1 USD.What is even more insulting is that Jaycar (Australian electronics store) also ships to the USA, and the price for the Goot station is $145 USD.So Americans get a better price then we do from the same shop!

 That being said, I ended up fixing my old Micron soldering station, which works fine and is a decent enough soldering station.I just thought I'd post some of my research in case it's useful to someone


----------



## chum_2000_uk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darklegion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Goot station retails for $250-300 AUD here, however, this is because the local retailers seem to be pretending that .5 AUD = 1 USD even though it's closer to .9 AUD = 1 USD.What is even more insulting is that Jaycar (Australian electronics store) also ships to the USA, and the price for the Goot station is $145 USD.So Americans get a better price then we do from the same shop!_

 

I hate that! We get that an awful lot here in the UK too - British companies selling products made in the UK in the states for less than they will sell them to us! Something not quite right there


----------



## AndrewFischer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chum_2000_uk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_British companies selling products made in the UK in the states for less than they will sell them to us! Something not quite right there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Part of that is the taxes. UK prices generally include VAT while prices advertised in the US don't include sales tax. 

 Rest is market segmentation. They charge more in the UK because they can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On the bright side, a few things do cost less here.


----------



## drug123

Quote:


s3am said:


> Today got my Quick ESD 969 Soldering station.


 
   
  So what you can tell about Quick ESD 969 after half of year?
  Is it worth the money?
  I'm looking to buy one for me as I have another Quick product, hot air station and I'm satisfied with quality.


----------



## .Sup

Where can one buy the FX-888 in Europe?


----------

